# love snowboarding so much that I need my own board



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

rwareham86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was introduced to snowboarding by my other half and now I am hooked.
> taken the lessons and now I'm ooen on the indoor slopes but would prefer to have my own board.
> ...


Well, someone with more info than myself is going to ask you this. So might as well get it out of the way now so they can give u an informed opinion when they reply,...


Height - (helpful not critical)
Weight - (very pertinent)
Boot size- (...also important info)
Riding pref./style- already given. :thumbsup:


----------



## rwareham86 (Jan 15, 2014)

Knicker size too? Lol

Height - 5'2"
Weight - 51kg
Boot size - 5


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

rwareham86 said:


> Knicker size too? Lol
> 
> Height - 5'2"
> Weight - 51kg
> Boot size - 5


_Yes_ please!!!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## kall_me_ben (Jan 28, 2014)

rwareham86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Like comment) I don't know how to like a comment from this app


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just realized,.. No one's comented to give (her?) any advice/recomendations on either of the boards. 

Sorry if we derailed your post and got all distracted waiting for you to give your knicker size! (...I sure hope she's a "She!)  :laugh:

I wish I had some information for you but I really don't know anything about Burton boards so I can't comment on either of those you mentioned. I also don't do any park riding, so I can't even give any recomendations for other boards that might suit your intended purposes. 

Hopefully bumping this post will get you a few "pertinent" responses to help you decide. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the Hero is a true twin and the clash is a directional twin. although for 2012 they may have both been directional. 

Are you only looking into burton boards? I recently got a Lib-Tech Skate Banana and love the Banana Rocker with Magnatraction. it carves good enough and is a fun playful ride otherwise.


----------

